#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei NE20 para BGP

## fhayashi

Galera,

alguém está usando o NE20 para BGP? Vi que tem uma limitação de 1mi de rotas na FIB. Isso é só de ipv4 ou somando ipv6? 

Alguém?

----------


## avatar52

Não conheço NE20, mas a FIB são separadas. Há uma RIB e FIB para IPv4 e outra RIB e FIB para IPv6.

----------


## fhayashi

Opa. Valeu Artur. Espero que as rotas não cheguem a 1.000.000 tão rápido só para ipv4. Já beirando os 700.000 tá tenso

----------


## avatar52

Temo a mesma coisa, infelizmente muita gente não sabe manipular todos os atributos do BGP (outros nem respeitam) e ficam poluindo a tabela global com anúncios desnecessários (tipo os cabeça gorda que anuncia os 4 /24, 2 /23 e 1 /22 e tem apenas uma operadora). 

Em casos muitos especiais que faço esse tipo de anúncio com apenas um upstream, não é pra sair fazendo igual cachorro louco. 

Hoje estou com um Juniper MX150 para uma pequena rede, diz o fabricante suportar 5M de rotas na FIB.

----------


## fhayashi

5 milhões aí é sossego. Mas quanto aguenta de banda um desses? Consegui um Huawei por menos de 50k. Quanto seria um desses?

----------


## avatar52

Diz o datasheet que suporta 40Gbps. Mas, conheço quem tem essa caixa rodando com mais de 10Gbps. 

Aproximadamente $28k.

----------


## andrecarlim

É por esse tipo de coisa que gosto de soft-router!

----------


## avatar52

Ah, conhece o MX150 por acaso? Já usou? Tem cases com ele? Estou indo pro segundo case, e afirmo, prefiro MX150 no lugar de outra coisa mais barata.

----------


## fhayashi

Sendo bem agnóstico quanto à tecnologia, escolho o que resolver meu problema, tiver caixa e gente para manter.

----------


## avatar52

Eu uso o que for estável e confiável de acordo a necessidade, não importa marca ou preço.

----------


## Bruno

O NE20 é show de bola já vi com 30GB e as fib e rib são separada

----------


## avatar52

E em qual roteador a FIB e RIB são juntas? São duas tabelas totalmente diferentes, o que ocorre é que as rotas da FIB sempre estão contidas na RIB, mas o contrário nem sempre acontece. 

Explica melhor aí Brunão, não entendi.

----------


## Bruno

em nenhum, eu não afirmei que são juntas, o que eu diz dizer é que a memoria alocada para armazenamento da FIB e RIB são separadas entre o IPV4 e IPV6 cada um tem um espaço alocado

----------


## fhayashi

> É por esse tipo de coisa que gosto de soft-router!


No final, fizemos um salto intermediário. Colocamos um softrouter rodando. Idéia é deixar até chegar uma banda agregada de 10gbps. Depois disso, vamos saltar para uma caixa.

----------


## andrecarlim

Fez em bsd ou Linux @*fhayashi*?

----------


## fhayashi

Fiz em Linux. Levantei um CentOS e meti um quagga.

Ainda não mexi nos smp affinity mas por enquanto, passando 1,3gbps tá bem tranquilo

----------


## andrecarlim

Que massa cara, chego de me emocionar lendo isso! Mas quase certeza que o irqbalance já está rodando, esse volume, acho que impossível sem ter "distribuído" as irqs.

Mas assim eu tenho clientes que estão com 3 links + cdn, tudo com BGP em quagga, em horário de pico, chegando ~ 4Gbps com uso em 20% (se feito a média de todos os núcleos) para ficar assim tivemos que usar aqueles xeon e5, se não estou enganado o 2650 (dois Octa, tem 16 núcleos "reais", quando tem bastante núcleos eu desligo o HT), com 16G de ram e duas placas Intel x520, aquelas de duas portas, lacp na Wan e lan. Todos os links chegando em um switch ubnt aquele 16xg e "SAINDO" para outro desses, e cara vou ser honesto acho que passa fácil de 10g. Tem um que ainda revende trânsito, tem 11 sessões bgp de downstream com tabela Full sendo enviada para todos, e 5 sessões de upstream (3 links, 1 ptt-sp e 1 cdn de um chegado (Netflix, Facebook, akamai e Google)).

Sei que eles já tem verba para um ne20, mas como combinamos com eles, se ver que o x86 começa a "apanhar", trocamos, maaaassssss até aqui, acho que mais de um ano já, muita tranquilidade e paz....

----------


## fhayashi

Top @*andrecarlim*

Aqui, usamos uma máquina menor. Pegamos um HP com xeon E3, quad core mas 3ghz. 

Colocamos uma placa intel quad giga, se não me engano, i350 e uma x520-da2. 

Links estão chegando nas elétricas de 1 giga e saindo em uma das sfp de 10g.

Idéia é ativar um transporte ptt-sp nessa porta de 10g que ainda está livre.

Quanto ao IRQBalance, acredito que esteja rodando sim. Eu até li alguns docs sobre tunning desligando ele (IRQBalance) e colocando o affinity de core na mão, mas por enquanto não vi necessidade, até porque não tenho tantos núcleos para balancear, e acabei ficando na dúvida de qual melhor maneira de balancear núcleos/queue de cada placa. Achei melhor não mexer por enquanto.

----------


## andrecarlim

Então para conferir é fácil *ps aux | grep -i irqb*... Mas assim mano, se realmente estiver ligado, monitore com o *top*, e veja como está o uso de cada núcleo, na minha experiência pessoal, o *irqbalance*, sobre processadores Xeon, tende a distribuir a carga de rede sobre os núcleos 2,3 e 4, e deixa o primeiro meio "folgado" para as demais atividades, acho que foi pra gramado para imaginar que pode ter algum outro processo que dependa mais do primeiro núcleo, ai alivia a carga pra ele... no teu caso eu deixaria o HT ligado, pode proporcionar um melhor equilíbrio de carga, eu tenho alguns xeon e3 rodando, quad core, e deixei ligado o HT.

----------


## fhayashi

É, rodando está

root 720 0.0 0.0 21656 1356 ? Ss May18 4:08 /usr/sbin/irqbalance --foreground

Pelo menos por enquanto, pelo top, tudo no maior sossego. Só dá umas subidas nos flaps de rota que chegam.

Mesmo nos momentos de pico, o SI fica em torno de 3% (média) Mas distribui razoavelmente proporcional a carga entre os cores.

O HT, "acho" que desliguei na BIOS, então só no próximo reboot.

----------


## Agner Vainer

Buenas senhores,

Faz tempo que não comento nada no Under-Linux, achei interessante este tópico. Aqui usamos o NE20-S2F e realmente a FIB suporta 1 milhão de rotas IPv4, porém é um excelente roteador. Full routing sobe em 25 segundos. Temos 2 full-routing, 1 conexão com PTT-SP e um agregado de mais de 20 Gbps. Picos de 20% de uso de CPU e 35% de memória. Excelente roteador. Não imagino que a tabela de rotas IPv4 cresça muito mais que 700 mil rotas.

----------


## fhayashi

Boa noite galera. Acabei gravando a carga do servidor que estou rodando o BGP.

É um Xeon Quad-Core com placa x520. Rodando CentOS 7 + Quagga

Gravado no horário de almoço

----------


## djjeantechno

top

----------


## fhayashi

Pois é, depois desse caso, até animei para testar o accel-ppp. Só arrumar um tempo aqui.

Sempre fui meio pé atrás com linux com alto tráfego mas me surpreendi.

----------


## avatar52

Flávio, qual programa usou para monitorar o tráfego em real time pelo terminal? 

E qual o hardware dessa máquina?

Belíssimo trabalho, parabéns!

----------


## fhayashi

Opa Artur,

valeu. Usei o nload mesmo

nload -m placa1 placa2 ......

O hardware é o mais básico possível. Um HP ML30, xeon quad-core
Está com 1 placa i350 T4 e uma x520 DA2

Aguentando tranquilo a produção. Agora o pico já pulando para 1,5gbps.

----------


## avatar52

Valeu amigão! Vou usar essa ferramenta!

----------

